# What is Le Trec? As in details of what one does



## MrsMozart (19 December 2010)

Are any Le Trec afficiandoes hiding in the undergrowth who are happy to come out and tell me all about it?   

I'm trying to think what the Dizz and I can do together now that we can't jump, and a few people have suggested Le Trec. I had a look on the net, but there seems to be a limited amount of detailed information....

Dizz can do a beautifully slow hand canter (usually when being asked for a trot or even a walk, but hey, can't have everything lol), and has a long stride/fast walk, so I think that bit would be okay, though would have to check with vet re the canter speed. But! I understand there are jumps in the obstacle section? One can miss them out, but then one doesn't get points..., so how can one be competitive?

Anyhoo, any information/advice from those in the know would be very much appreciated


----------



## Kelly Marks (19 December 2010)

Here's the place to go - http://www.trec-uk.com/ and they have a forum for questions too.  The winter series are some fun obstacles (all optional) and the fast walk and slow canter.  There's also quite a lot of experiences up on youtube.
Good Luck!


----------



## JCWHITE (19 December 2010)

Not an expert by any means as I am a newcomer myself, have to say there is an amount of getting on and off, leading over a log or something,immobility and doing a little jump.Well within the reach of the everyday rider and horse, as I am!
You can leave obstacles out if you want.
The points system is quite involved, well, it is here in France!
The orienteering bit, you need to be able to read a map, or go in a Team with people that do!
Good fun and would advise you watch one, ask questions and then go for it!
A saddle cloth with pockets is a good idea, from the Pound shop a map case,a reflective gilet and I would take a whistle.Phones were allowed, but switched off and in a sealed envelope.
2 coloured pens to mark your map with,a compass...the list is endless it seems to me.
JC


----------



## MrsMozart (19 December 2010)

Thank you 

Very good thought, I will go and watch one 

We can't jump (Dizz isn't allowed to any more), so even little ones are out.

Don't think that getting on from the ground will be high on my vet's list of Good Things To Do With The Dizzy One either 

Oh pah.


----------



## Ashgrove (19 December 2010)

It's great fun 

I've only done the winter (indoor) series.

there are various obstacles / tasks to gain points.

fast walk, slow canter, gait not to be broken.
riding under a branch.
dismount, walk away from horse and horse remains where put (sometimes )
walking backwards a set length.
mount from the right hand side.
weaving between poles, any gait, gait mustn't be broken.
opening and closing gates.
1 jump.

There are loads more. All obstacles / tasks carry 10 points (I think), all obstacles / tasks are optional, if it isn't attempted no points are given.

Very relaxed dress code, hats must be worn.

Have a look at.............https://www.bhs.org.uk/sitecore/con...Winter_Series_Dates.aspx?page=1&start=0&end=0


----------



## Ashgrove (19 December 2010)

MrsMistletoe said:



			Don't think that getting on from the ground will be high on my vet's list of Good Things To Do With The Dizzy One either 

Oh pah.
		
Click to expand...

At the ones I've entered we were allowed to use a mounting block, in fact they provided us with one


----------



## eahotson (19 December 2010)

I gather that there is usually only one very small jump.If you can't do that.mis it out and just do everything else so well and you will still be    competative.Look on Youtube for Kelly 
Marks and Le Trec.You will see it being done by an expert.


----------



## BBP (19 December 2010)

Certainly at the trecs I have been to there have been mounting blocks provided, so don't worry about that!

If she has a good slow canter and a very fast walk then you can be extremely competitive even without the jump, as the jump carries a maximum of 10 points whilst the control of paces section is a whopping 60 marks, and often tricky to achieve.
Other obstacles can include riding through a narrow corridor with max points for canter, rein back 4m between two rails, leg yield over a pole.

My young horse has just done an indoor one as his first ever competition as the atmosphere at them is very relaxed.

I would definitely give it a go, it is much more challenging than many people give it credit for!


----------



## Hen (19 December 2010)

You can certainly be competitive without doing the jumps - ironhorse's OH and I finished 1st and 3rd respectively in a 40 horse-entry Indoor TREC without doing any jumping! You've just got to identify the obstacles you can score top marks on and concentrate on those. It's really good fun. And like with any event, if you steer clear of penalties, you're in with a chance.


----------



## MrsMozart (19 December 2010)

Thank you 

Mounting blocks we can do 

One day we were in the school and I suddenly thought "That striding felt odd" - we were at slow walk speed but cantering.... She really is a bit special lol

Will go have a look-see 

Thank you again for all your advice


----------



## I*HM (19 December 2010)

I do TREC in Ireland, but my understanding is that the rules are generally the same.
All obstacles are optional, jumps included so if you're not going to jump all you have to do is ride over to the steward and let them know. As for mounting, depending on how strict the competition is being run you may be allowed to use a mounting block or, if not, then you can still use a mounting point but will get no marks for it. 

TREC is really great fun and is worth doing, for the orienteering phase, depending on the day that's in it and the level you're doing and such, you may occasionally get a speed that will be a canter or some small fast work, but again, if you're not happy to do it, you can go at you're own pace and just have some time penalties if you can't make up for it else where.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (19 December 2010)

HI Mrs M,

I hope you will find this article useful.  Perhaps your daughter would like to have a go too.

This was provided for a newsletter....

A Guide to BHS TREC 

BHS Trec is growing in popularity; the best place to find out more about competitions is on the BHS web site, which has a BHS Trec section including a calendar for the year.  We have a South East Trec regional group coordinated by Joy Taylor, who can be contacted by email on setrec@yahoo.co.uk.  You can access their website on http://www.setrec.org.uk.  There is a new BHS Trec rulebook available from the British Horse Society bookshop at a cost of £5.95.



A brief description:
TREC was bought to the UK by the BHS in 1998 and has expanded into a popular and accessible equestrian activity. Developed from the expertise required of horse and rider while out hacking, it is designed to test navigational competence, control of horses paces and ability to tackle a variety of obstacles. 

These skills are tested over three phases  orienteering on horseback (POR), control of paces (CoP) and cross-country / obstacle course (PTV). Competitions are ru n across four levels, catering for beginners through to those at international level. 



How it all began:
The discipline is know by its French name, Technique de Randonnee Equestre de Competition (T.R.E.C). Development of the sport began in France where there is a highly organised equestrian tourist industry. The concept of TREC was born as a suitable way to test the expertise of professional equestrian guides and soon began to appeal to the everyday grass roots rider. 

The sport has its own International Governing Body, The Federation Internationale de Tourisme Equestre (F.I.T.E). The UK joined to gain international recognition for its newly developed Equestrian Tourism Qualification. Membership of FITE for the UK is via the BHS. 



The 3 phases:
The competition is conducted across three phases, and usually takes place over two days however phases can be split up and held over different weekends. There are many single day competitions that are held throughout the country with all three phases held on the same day and are a good introduction to the sport.

The phases are listed below in the order they would be held at a Championship event, but this may differ from competition to competition. There is a maximum possible score of 460 points.  It could be run on one day, or across a weekend.  You can usually enter either as an individual, or as part of a pair:

Phase One: Parcours d'Orientation et de Regularite (POR) 
This is the orienteering, you copy a route onto a map, and then set off at a predetermined speed.  You keep going until you meet a checkpoint, where you rest for 5 minutes, and then continue at a new speed.  The distance can vary from 12km for level one, to 40km for level 4.  The optimum score is 240, but points are deducted for each minute varied from the correct time (based on speed and distance).  Points are also deducted if you do not enter a checkpoint from the correct direction, or you miss a checkpoint completely.

In addition to having a helmet complying with the current BHS standards, each competition will specify a minimum amount of equipment to be carried which would for example include basic first aid, whistle, medical armband, etc. 

Phase Two: Matrisse des Allures or Control of Paces (CoP) 
This is quite simple.  You have to canter 150m as slow as possible and then walk 150m as fast as possible.  A maximum of 30 points are given for reaching an optimum time in each section, if you break pace, then no points are scored.

Phase Three: Parcours en Terrain Varie (PTV) 
(Also known as the obstacles) you will have a total of 16 obstacles to negotiate in a set time.  These can vary between a small jump (max 2 for level 1 to 33 for level 4), a ditch, rein back, corridor, bank, gate, etc, etc.  All should be natural obstacles you could come across on a ride.  There is a maximum of 10 points for each, scored based on effectiveness and style / speed.  If you choose not to attempt an obstacle, then you just present your horse to the relevant judge before continuing to the next one.



And in conclusion:
Although there is lots of competition, you are also competing against yourself, and the partnership you have with your horse is very important.  If you are really keen, I suggest you go and watch an event.  Give the organiser a call, they can give you an indication of times and are always looking for extra judges  that is how we got started.  I hope you have lots of fun with BHS Trec!


http://www.setrec.org.uk/


----------



## Kallibear (19 December 2010)

Have a look for le trec training sessions. They often have the obstecles best part L) without the orinateering part.

There's 20 or so obsticles they can choose from - you do an handful. Some are difficult, others much easier, although it depends on what you're horse is good at.  Mine SUCKS at the 'scary' handy pony type ones but great at the genuine hacking type ones. The big bear is the opposite way round!

Things we've done (well, when I say 'done' I mostly mean 'looked at and couldn't get within 20ft of  ' :

20m circle with a lungerope, maypole style.
tarpaulines
bridges
gates
steep hills
very narrow track between two long poles
small jump
low 'branches'
very tight s-bend
bending poles

It can be done at any speed you want (walk to gallop) but you have to be consistant and rhythmical. You get more points for doing it faster but loose points for breaking pace or getting it wrong.

It's really good fun but you do need a fairly senible horse - my lad is far too nervous, scatty and panicy to be aby good at it (depsite the woman instisting he'd get used to it ) but my youngster will be brilliant at it!


----------



## sally87 (6 January 2011)

Does anyone know of anywhere in North/ West Yorkshire that does it? I would like a go sometime in the future but would have to hire transport so dont want to go too far


----------



## MrsMozart (15 January 2011)

Sorry! I managed to miss the responses!!  

Thank you so much for all your help . I'll definitely go along and watch one and see if I think the Dizz would be up for it


----------



## NeilM (15 January 2011)

My OH and I did a taster day last year and it was great fun.

Unfortunately we were highly uncompetitive, as Harry either likes to rush round when riding in new places or likes to 'chill' and amble. Guess which he chose?

He was excellent at all the obstacles, but the walk and canter test tuned into a bonc and jog, much to the amusement of all watching. The poor lady trying to time our escapade was crying with laugher. On the plus side, I was complimented on my ability to stay in the saddle as Harry threw a series of near vertical fly bucks in (just for good measure).

I have to say, pick your event quite carefully, as a friend also went on a taster day that turned out to be a full on novice event, where everyone was VERY competitive and seemed to know exactly what they were up to. Our friends got lost and ended up having to lead their tired out ponies back


----------



## katherine1975 (15 January 2011)

Type in Le Trec on you tube there are some videos of what they do. Also, you might be interested in horse agility www.horseagilitygb.com


----------



## noblesteed (15 January 2011)

I was fancying having a go this time last year so I went to assist my friend in one of the Kelly Marks winter indoor comps. I would say to definitely go and watch and probably write notes on what the obstacles are cos I couldn't remember! There were 2 jumps, a water and a weeny upright, and the walk/canter track thingy. There were many more all a bit 'specialised' ie requiring lots of practice! I reckon you need to buy the rulebook from BHS.
I do loads of orienteering with my job and thought a ha I could do well at the map section. But as I only saw the obstacles and I know for a FACT that my horse doesn;t do standing still, I haven't been back!
Also we found them very competitive, because my friend had been ONCE before they wouldn;t let her go in the Novice and put her in the Open competition!!! Totally unfair cos she only went to have a go. So doubt she will be doing it again either!


----------



## Lurky McLurker (15 January 2011)

That horse agility looks fun!  Although I think that if I tried to make my horse run round an agility course without a leadrope, he would just put his head straight down and start grazing... I've attempted to free school him before and he just completely ignored me and went off to stick his head through the fence in search of grass.   He is a bit of an embarrassment....


----------

